# voyage à l'étranger : carte et traducteur



## Holosmos (26 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

je vais faire un voyage à New York, et je cherche deux appli :

- une carte de la ville (ou des USA, ou du monde)
- un traducteur français anglais

Mes critères sont les suivants :

-gratuit (de préférence)
- utilisation sans connexion ni 3G ni wifi (c'est pourquoi je ne peux utiliser "plans") car la 3G a l'étranger est hors de prix.

Merci à ceux qui voudront bien m'aider.


----------



## le20sur20 (17 Mai 2012)

SINON   est-ce que la solution suivante est envisageable ?  Télécharger un pdf d'une carte de NY ? Mais NY est tellement immense que je me vois mal zoomer et dezoomer dans un pdf, et surtout, ou pourrais je trouver un pdf d'une telle qualité sur internet !!!


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2012)

Peut-être voir du côté d'un GPS " gratuit ":

http://www.igen.fr/app-store/copilot-propose-un-gps-freemium-90332

As-tu regardé sur l'AppStore ?

Moi, j'ai le Guide de NY mTrip que je trouve très bien, mais il est à 4,99&#8364;. Ce qui n'est pas gratuit, mais les vaut largement a mon avis.


----------



## flotow (17 Mai 2012)

Tu précharges manuellement la carte de NYC qui t'interesse depuis une connexion non payante et tu l'utilises une fois sur place. Par contre, ça fonctionne sur le cache donc il faut bien faire attention à ne pas visiter d'autres endroits dans Maps saus peine de voir les parties de NYC mises en cache disparaitre.

Je l'ai fait quand j'y suis allé et ça s'est très bien passé 
Le GPS fonctionne même hors ligne.

Pour le traducteur&#8230; si tu ne parles pas du tout anglais, je n'ai pas d'idée.
Sinon iDictionnaire pour t'aider si il te manque des mots


----------



## le20sur20 (20 Mai 2012)

Je peux aussi le faire pour Paris ?  Un GPS Hors ligne ? Mais c le rêve @Tucpasquic  !!!!



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tu précharges manuellement la carte de NYC



Comment faire ? Dans l'app "plan" ?  Etape par etape stp ?



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Par contre, ça fonctionne sur le cache



Ca veut dire quoi en langage novice ?



Je l'ai fait quand j'y suis allé et ça s'est très bien passé 
Le GPS fonctionne même hors ligne.




Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sinon iDictionnaire pour t'aider si il te manque des mots




Oui j'ai deja de bonnes bases en anglais, je tiens une discussion. Idictionnaire est payant. Tu n'as pas l'équivalent en gratuit ? Ou un soft sur Cydia ?

Merci INFINIMENT pour votre MOBILISATION ! kisskissmacmac


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2012)

Quand tu utilises l'application Plan et que tu visualises une zone, celle-ci est mise en cache, c'est à dire qu'elle est sauvegardée dans le téléphone. Si l'on dit que le cache représente 100 "tuiles" (une tuile étant un carré, ceux que tu vois s'afficher dans l'application), quand tu charges une nouvelle carte, par exemple, 20 nouvelles tuiles vont êtres chargées. Les 20 tuiles les moins récentes vont êtres supprimées.

L'astuce, c'est de charger l'ensemble de la carte de la zone qui t'interesse dans ces 100 tuiles. Pour cela, tu charges la carte et tu te balades sur la zone concernée pour que l'application télécharge les tuiles correspondantes et les stocke.
Le problème, c'est que pour chaque niveau (et chaque mode de vue), c'est une tuile différente. J'utilise la vue "Standard" ou "Hybride" (si tu mélanges une vue puis l'autre, ta carte complète ne sera disponible qu'en alternant les vues!).

Pour Manhattan, j'avais chargé du haut de central park à battery park, sur toute la largeur et avec un zoom relativement proche de manière à pouvoir lire le nom des rues si besoin est.

Mais au final, je me suis surtout servi de la carte quand j'ai traversé central park à pied et quelques autres fois. En tout cas, beaucoup moins que ce que je ne pensais. Le système de block permet de se reperere facilement. Et au pire tu fais une course en taxi, c'est beaucoup plus rapide et pas très cher :rateau:

Pour iDictionnaire je l'ai eu gratuit et je pensais que c'était toujours le cas.
Si tu veux un dictionnaire anglais/anglais, il y a celui integré à iOS (mais il faut taper le mot, et tu n'auras pas la traduction).


----------



## le20sur20 (24 Mai 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Peut-être voir du côté d'un GPS " gratuit ":
> 
> http://www.igen.fr/app-store/copilot-propose-un-gps-freemium-90332
> 
> ...




1 - Vraiment parfait mtrip, merci Gwen !  


2 - Tucpasquic  merci pour Idictionnaire, c'est parfait aussi.

3 - Gwen, pour le GPS freemium  Copilot, mais tu l'as testé? Comme c'est pour utiliser à l'étranger, on peut l'utiliser sans internet (ni wifi ni 3G) ?  Je ne comprends pas comment ça peut marcher (je rappelle que je ne peux me connecter à internet depuis l'étranger car c'est du hors forfait très cher!!!)

4 - Tucpasquic, 

a -concretement ta solution consisterait à charger la carte quand je suis encore en wifi dans mon hotel, puis quand je sors je pourrais encore me balader sur toute la carte que j'aurais chargée ?


b - tu dis avoir chargé du haut de central park à battery park. Chargé comment? Depuis l'étranger? Avec du wifi ou du 3G ?



c- Mais j'ai fais le test, les fonction "recherche" et "itineraire" ne fonctionnent pas quand je me mets en mode avion.   



d - Comment savoir à partir de quand on a atteint la limite de la mémoire cache ? (du coup les prochainez zones qu'on charge remplacent les premières si j'ai bien compris).


e - Y a t il assez de memoire cache pour que je charges tout Manathan + une partie de Brooklyn ?    As tu d'autres conseils plus précis stp ?

f - La geolocalisation ne fonctionnera pas non plus j'imagine ?

g - Si je ferme plan, ou si mon téléphone est éteint, est ce que je perds le cache ?


----------



## Gwen (24 Mai 2012)

le20sur20 a dit:


> 3 - Gwen, pour le GPS freemium  Copilot, mais tu l'as testé? Comme c'est pour utiliser à l'étranger, on peut l'utiliser sans internet (ni wifi ni 3G) ?  Je ne comprends pas comment ça peut marcher (je rappelle que je ne peux me connecter à internet depuis l'étranger car c'est du hors forfait très cher!!!)



C'est un GPS complet.

Tu peux acheter «*gratuitement*» la première carte, donc penses bien prendre celle des USA 

Ensuite, tout est en mémoire dans ton appareil et seul le GPS fonctionne pour te repérer. Pas besoins e connexion internet. C'est autonome. Ensuite, il y a des options payantes, mais a pied pas besoin et en voiture ça peut aider aussi, tu n'auras juste pas le guidage vocal.



le20sur20 a dit:


> f - La geolocalisation ne fonctionnera pas non plus j'imagine ?


Si, c'est indépendant de ton forfait ça. Donc, pas de soucis de ce côté-là.


----------



## flotow (24 Mai 2012)

Pour faire simple : tout ce qui est données (image, recherche), ça dépend de ta connexion quand tu utilises Maps. Donc ça ne fonctionnera pas avec ma méthode.

Pour savoir quand es-ce que tu sors de la zone ? Ben, c'est, de ce que j'ai compris, "premier arrivé, premier sorti".

Oui j'ai chargé à l'hotel. J'ai chargé le sud de Manhattan pour un jour, Central Park en détail pour un autre jour&#8230;
J'avais la carte entre LGA et mon hotel pour être sur de savoir ou j'étais en arrivant.

Tu comptes faire Manhattan + Central park + Brooklyn en un jour ? :afraid:


----------



## le20sur20 (25 Mai 2012)

Non bien sur, je visiterai NY zone par zone. Ta méthode est très bien. C'est dommage qu'on ne puisse faire d'itinéraire, mais avec le GPS co pilot en complement, je devrais etre paré ! 

Désolé mais je comprends toujours pas. On est géolocalisable  EN MODE AVION ?  ou ça passe par le reseau téléphonique ?

Le gps marche sans 3G ni wifi ? mais avec quelle technologie de l'iphone ?

Je n'ai pas encore pu télécharger Copilot (plus d'espace j'aurais du prendre un 32 Go grrrrr)  mais je vais essayer de faire de la place vite et vous donnerai mes impressions.


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2012)

La localisation ? Ben, avec le GPS 

le positionnement ne demande pas de connexion. c'est la carte et les informations autour (reverse geoloc, c'est à dire la rue, la ville, l'endroit ou tu te trouves qui a besoin d'une connexion).

Tu peux faire l'essai pour te rassurer : vas dans une zone non cartographiée, passe en mode avion. Tu verras que tu seras localisé (mais il manquera la carte). Charge la carte, repasse en mode avion, si tu te déplaces, tu verras le point bleu se balader sur la zone&#8230; et éventuellement la quitter si tu la quittes.


----------



## le20sur20 (25 Mai 2012)

merci pour ces éclaircissements.


----------

